
Edward Snowden’s book profits must go to the government, judge rules - pionerkotik
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/18/21028600/edward-snowden-book-profits-government-judge-ruling-memoir-sales
======
mikece
"The government argued that since Snowden had failed to provide the book for a
contractually obligated review, he had no right to the profits from the book
or his public speeches. Snowden’s lawyers have countered that it would be
impossible for the book to receive a good-faith review from the government."

I agree with Snowden on this one. He's said repeatedly he's willing to return
to the US and stand trial on the condition he's allowed to argue to the jury
why he did what he did -- which isn't allowed when one is tried for treason
(you either did it or you don't and there's no leeway for justified defense or
jury nullification).

Given those circumstances I too would stay in Russia -- where at least I knew
I could be free...

